# RailKing One/G Gauge



## andreagmoore (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone can help me to figure out why remote memory (DCS) is losing its information. Each time before using it, I have to set it up in to the memory again and again..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you using the standard MTH DCS system? If so, first stop is to replace the batteries in the remote, when it goes to store the data during power-off, weak batteries may corrupt it.

Next step is to do a factory reset on the remote and re-enter the data.


----------



## andreagmoore (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank You  I will forward the message. I signed up to this forum for my father actually, who does not speak english and I'm the middle man 
He is retired as well and a pain on the butt, so u two have a lot in common, haha
All the instructions are in english so I have to learn all this for him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

andreagmoore said:


> Thank You  I will forward the message. I signed up to this forum for my father actually, who does not speak english and I'm the middle man
> He is retired as well and a pain on the butt, so u two have a lot in common, haha




:appl::smilie_daumenpos: :laugh:


----------

